# Airport sur ipad 1



## Vegafina (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite connecter mon ipad 1 sur airport pour ecouter de la musique sur une chaine.
Cela marche de mon imac, mais lorsque je connecte ipod sur mon ipad je ne trouve pas de connexion possible sur l ipad.
Est ce que c est mon ipad qui ne peut se connecter ou est ce que c est moi qui ne comprends rien. Si c est la deuxieme option quelqu un peut til me guider.
Merci a vous


----------

